# Handbrake Settings for iPad on Mac



## Kevisty (Mar 10, 2010)

It is so much better to watch HD DVD movies, TV shows, and music videos on iPad's 9.7 inch HD high-resolution screen. If you want to use Handbrake to rip or convert some DVD movies, videos for your iPad but not sure what are the best settings, the following tips will help you out, especially for beginners.

*Handbrake Settings for iPad on Mac*

*1. Use Apple TV Preset
*
Because Apple TV can handle higher resolution just as iPad, so you can use Apple TV preset if you want to watch HD videos. After you load DVD or Video into Handbrake, then select Apple TV preset

The Apple TV preset works fine for ripping commercial DVDs (Blu-ray DVD movies excluded). If you need to convert HD videos, just raise the resolution to 1280 in picture settings of Handbrake.

*Note*: If you can't find picture settings in your toolbar, right click the toolbar and then drag the picture setting icon to it.

*2. Use iPhone & iPod touch Preset*

Using iPhone & iPod touch preset to convert DVD movies and videos to iPad will make the video play on all Apple devices, and the process is quite similar to Apple TV Preset. You just need to change the resolution to 480.

*Note*: I guess it’s pretty much the same with Windows. If you don't want to bother changing settings for your iPad, you can try some shareware like _Aimersoft DVD Ripper for Mac_. You just need to import your DVD or Videos, and choose iPad video as output video format.


----------



## Christophe (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for your post my friend, very appreciated!


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

What about the anamorphic settings and also what do you set the quality to? My original DVDs are 4gb and I dint want to end up with a 4gb file if I use the constant quality setting


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Newdeal said:


> What about the anamorphic settings and also what do you set the quality to? My original DVDs are 4gb and I dint want to end up with a 4gb file if I use the constant quality setting


A 4GB DVD converted to MP4 format should only be a little over 1GB or so (obviously varies based on the length of the movie).

The conversion is done at the movie's native anamorphic setting. The iPad will "fill screen" if you double-tap it, otherwise it will show the correct aspect ratio by default (which is the way you should watch it).


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I used High Profile on Handbrake well, but recently tried out AirVideo's conversion. I'd recommend it.

You download an app on the iPad and a companion app on the Mac. Only the app on the iPad costs money. AirVideo has settings built in. You want to up the settings on the iPad app (it's set to a lower setting by default, I upped it to full). Works pretty quickly, converted a 1hr mkv in half an hour. You can convert and stream it live (though that seems to be a bit difficult when you're going with full settings as I was) over WiFi, or just start it converting through the app, chill out for a bit and stream it to the iPad when it's done, checking the progress by launching the app. The ability to do all that from the iPad, for me, is a big plus. You can even send the video to iTunes from the iPad (though you have to sync up to sync it through the Videos app).

My two cents.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm having some trouble converting a DVD I bought used from a video store on handbrake. The chapters are coming out scrambled. Any ideas?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

lnorman said:


> I'm having some trouble converting a DVD I bought used from a video store on handbrake. The chapters are coming out scrambled. Any ideas?


This is part of the DVD protection scheme. Multiple titles which scramble the order of chapters but list the full movie length. Only one will play the chapters in the proper order. You need to figure out which title is the working title.

Something that might work for you...

Play the DVD in the Apple DVD player. Once the movie has actually started (ie. you've clicked play and the video has started) check the DVD player info to see which title is playing.

Quit DVD Player and go back to Handbrake. Rip and convert the title that the DVD Player was using.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks,
I don't see how to find the file it is playing from on the DVD player, but one file is the right length, i.e. the same length as it plays in DVD player, it happens to be file #13, I'll try that one and see if it works.

Larry


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

lnorman said:


> thanks,
> I don't see how to find the file it is playing from on the DVD player, but one file is the right length, i.e. the same length as it plays in DVD player, it happens to be file #13, I'll try that one and see if it works.
> 
> Larry


Here's the article from which I picked up this tip...

HandBrake and the 99 title DVD mystery | iPod & Entertainment | Mac 911 | Macworld


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Got it, that works. Thanks
Larry


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

I use these presets:

Optimized Handbrake Presets to Encode Video for Your New iPad or iPhone 4


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

The problem wasn't the presets, but as the prev. posters pointed out, the dummy titles.
As for the pre-sets, I am just using apple TV settings from handbrake, what is the advantage of the presets in your post?


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Apple TV settings is OK, that's preset in lifehacker.com just another option.


----------



## eh in Texas (Dec 13, 2008)

*Problems coping transformers 2?*

Coping Transformers 2 Handbreak copied it out of order and inserted the credits in the middle. Has anyone had the problem and if so the fix?




Kevisty said:


> It is so much better to watch HD DVD movies, TV shows, and music videos on iPad's 9.7 inch HD high-resolution screen. If you want to use Handbrake to rip or convert some DVD movies, videos for your iPad but not sure what are the best settings, the following tips will help you out, especially for beginners.
> 
> *Handbrake Settings for iPad on Mac*
> 
> ...


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

eh in Texas,
sounds like the problem I had that brought me to this thread. Read it through from the my first post and I think you will have your fix.


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

> Coping Transformers 2 Handbreak copied it out of order and inserted the credits in the middle. Has anyone had the problem and if so the fix?


As Macified already mentioned, you've run into a DVD copy protection scheme (it's called Archos I believe), so follow the tips he gave and all should be good. It was great advice btw :clap:, something I'd been looking to cure for a while myself...


----------



## johnsmith (Nov 28, 2010)

Really its a nice information Thanks for sharing this

ipod touch app


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

Speaking of Handbrake settings... anyone know how to cure this? I occasionally get these lines happening with motion (Re: around the hands, legs and feet in this pic) ... looks horrible - and happens during the entire length of the video too. Doesn't seem to matter if I set Handbrake to Apple->Apple TV (or Legacy), same result.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)

When doing conversions especially from DVDs I experience volume level decreases. Is there anyway to boost the volume level during a conversion?


----------

